# Removing paint from plastic models



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to remove the paint from a model, i know mr muscle oven cleaner works. But i am now living in the Philippines and i can only find mr muscle all purpose kitchen cleaner, on the pack it says for removal of grease and stains on ovens and kitchen worktops, any body know if this will work the same, or any other product that might be available in the philippines, to be exact the island of Palawan, thanks kidcury


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't know if they're available there but a couple things to look for

Simple Green - another all purpose cleaner/degreaser - takes a while to work (longer than the oven cleaner) but will eventually strip the plastic bare - hardware stores are the place to check

Super Clean - formerly known as Castrol Super Clean - heavy duty degreaser, will strip enamel from plastic in a couple hours - careful when using as it'll also take the skin off you - auto parts stores or maybe hardware stores

Brake Fluid - ya, some have used this with varying success - available anywhere auto fluid are sold

I'm sure there are others, but that's what comes to mind immediately


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks , will try super clean i thinkthey have that here


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

kidcury said:


> Thanks , will try super clean i thinkthey have that here


Use a plastic tub large enough to fit the parts

Wear gloves - rubber better, latex or nitrile second best

Scrub lightly with an old toothbrush you'll never use for anything else again

Don't splash it

Rinse under cool water THOROUGHLY - maybe even with a little dish soap to remove ALL The Super Clean at the end

------------

As I said earlier - be careful when using this stuff


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I have used the Super Clean myself - it works great, but be sure to be safe with it and take the advise mentioned above.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

FYI--Super Clean works great. Maybe too great. It will also dissolve putty, at least Tamiya original and white. Found that out the hard way when the magnet I embedded and puttied over reappeared after a soak.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know if it is still available, but I always had great success with the Poly Scale paint remover. I have not seen this for awhile but perhaps it is being marketed under a different brand or manufacturer. This worked very fast and did not harm the plastic.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I don't know if it is still available, but I always had great success with the Poly Scale paint remover. I have not seen this for awhile but perhaps it is being marketed under a different brand or manufacturer. This worked very fast and did not harm the plastic.


I think it goes by the name ELO (Easy Lift Off) It take paint decals the whole works off


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried Simple Green, and it was NOT the best thing to use, IMO... I was pretty unhappy with the results. I have since bought a can of Easy Off oven cleaner, but have yet to use it.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy-off is my favorite, it works with all paint. 
Denatured alcohol will take most acrylics off, also works great for the Tamiya rattle-can paints.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

i used to use fantastic spray cleaner years ago...took a day or so but was safe.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Another one you should stay away from is Pine Sol... it's a nightmare to work with, and does not work all that well.


----------

